# Surefire T1A Titan



## netjackson (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello,

I have a modded T1A that I purchased here on the forum many years ago. It’s been my edc for years but it is giving me trouble. When I turn it on, the light continues to power up then power down. When it’s off completely, there’s a low level flicker. Installed fresh batteries and still experiencing the same issue. I don’t recall who I purchased it from or who modded it but I was hoping someone on the forum would be able to troubleshoot and fix it. Any feedback would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 24, 2019)

Sorry you are having troubles with that.

If you are referring to the CR123A version ( SureFire has confusingly named a CR2 model, a CR123A model, and at least two AAA models all the "Titan" ... ) then that was an extremely difficult mod.

I think that DaFABRICATA did most of those, although I know that there were at least two or three others who were able to mod them successfully (including maybe *LASER* if I remember correctly)


----------



## netjackson (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you for the quick reply. It is the CR123A version model number:*Surefire T1A-BK-WH T1A Titan.*


----------



## archimedes (Dec 24, 2019)

I am no expert, but it sounds like there may be an internal short somewhere.

Have you done the "usual" first steps .... Thoroughly clean all contact points, especially the threads ?

Make sure there is no loose internal debris, too. My T1A has very thin and sharp threads, so I can imagine a tiny "hair" or "whisker" of sheared metal getting loose and raising havoc.

The T1A is notable for a very different type of switch assembly. When you spin the output dial up and down, does it respond smoothly ? Or flicker ? Promptly, or is there a lag ? Any different if you go slowly vs quickly ?


----------



## nbp (Dec 24, 2019)

I think ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond did some T1A mods too. 

Mine is unmodded so I’m not sure what could possibly be wrong inside that one.


----------



## netjackson (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you again for the replies. I tried the basic troubleshooting and still no luck. I was hoping I could sent it out to someone more experienced than I to take a look at it.


----------



## nbp (Dec 24, 2019)

Check with those two guys, they might be able to help out. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## altermann (Dec 24, 2019)

I can buy it if can’t fix it


----------



## netjackson (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you again but it looks like these individuals have not been on the forum in quite some time. 

QUOTE=nbp;5355649]Check with those two guys, they might be able to help out. That would be my suggestion.[/QUOTE]


----------



## archimedes (Dec 24, 2019)

You could certainly ask vinhnguyen54 but for such a risky / complex mod, it might be more costly than it is worth, or he might understandably be reluctant to work on it.

A couple others on CPF very experienced with SF mods include Nitroz and Tana.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?415434-Surefire-MODs

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-for-Surefire-KX1-KX2-KX2C-E1B-E2DL-LX2-heads


----------



## netjackson (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you!!!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 24, 2019)

netjackson said:


> Thank you!!!


Certainly, and good luck.


----------



## jksknife2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Clean your threads and the gold coated terminal inside the battery compartment. Some I have seen just needed that for intermittent cutout and low battery shutoff.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLED (Jan 1, 2020)

Try some Deoxit on your contacts, and threads.


----------

